

The first and oldest .com on the Internet - llambda
http://symbolics.com/

======
mtraven
Wow, all that trendy toilet-paper-roll data graphics, and not a single mention
of what Symbolics actually did. For that, look here: <http://www.smbx.org/>

~~~
ChuckMcM
I think you're on to something there.

------
ryanaghdam
I'm shocked that Two and a Half Men is that popular! $252,500 for a 30 second
commercial!

------
Malic
Pop quiz - Who was the first _band_ to have a web site on the WWW?

~~~
j2kun
Was it... The Beatles?

------
prezjordan
They should've went with sym.com

